# Give me a sous vide no fail



## phathead69 (Feb 3, 2019)

Ok I need a confidence booster on this sous  vide. 
I've done ribeye, results were fine but I'm not blown away.
I did a 3lb pork roast with a nice fat cap. No brine. 124F for 24hr. Taste was there and tender. Bag was full of juice. But dry as all get out. Styrofoam has more internal moisture than it did.
Did a little pork tenderloin in my little MB gas smoker last night and was moist and wonderful.  235 for 2.5 hr.
So tonight a small 4pd chuck finished. 165 for 30 hr. Pulled from bath sear on my little hibachi and pulled it for nachos. Now this chuck was good, tender and pulled easily. Not dry but it had what I call the dry after taste. I have smoked chuckie's before to 155F  and pulled then put in insta pot for about an hour and they seem to be tad more moist in my opinion, no after dry taste. 
I'm just wanting something that the sous vide makes better than anything else.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 3, 2019)

I have not gone that route.  Watched a lot a videos and while folks in the videos rave, I see bags full of juice which leads me to deduce that the meat might be dry.  I cannot say that for sure but I like my gravy when I do a roast pork of beef.  Same with a roasted chicken.  And I like my steak to "bleed" a little when I cut into it.  So I have resisted the urge to splurge.


----------



## weedeater (Feb 3, 2019)

Try a Eye of Round for about 21 hours at about 132 to 134 degrees. Pull it out and finish it off in a hot cast iron skillet.  Will take shoe leather piece of meat and make it fork tender. 

Check out Bearcarver’s step by steps for Sous Vide.  To me SV does best on tough pieces of meat.  A good tender steak to me is better cooked hot and fast to melt the fat and marbling. I’ve also had good luck with other tough pieces such as sirloin tip, top and bottom round, chuck roast, etc.  

This was an eye of round at 134 degrees for 21 hours. Fork tender. Texture of a fillet.







Weedeater


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 3, 2019)

For me, pork chops are the ticket SV'd. Normally they are easily dried out. Chicken stays very juicy also.


----------



## phathead69 (Feb 4, 2019)

old sarge said:


> I have not gone that route.  Watched a lot a videos and while folks in the videos rave, I see bags full of juice which leads me to deduce that the meat might be dry.  I cannot say that for sure but I like my gravy when I do a roast pork of beef.  Same with a roasted chicken.  And I like my steak to "bleed" a little when I cut into it.  So I have resisted the urge to splurge.



Sarge, wife got me the sous vide for Christmas and she is tight so not out to much money for a toy. Holds temp when checked with my other probes.The bag full of juice is what I found surprising. When I insta pot something like a little 2.5 to 3 pound pre seasoned pork shoulder, I add maybe a 1/4cup or less of water and start the cooker. When finished I wind up with 1 cup or a little more of liquid. Both the roast and chuck had no water added to the bag but easily 1 to 1.5 cups of liquid. I will say I followed someone else's guide and added some onion and mushroom cup of cup to the chuck and the taste was awsome on the chuck.



weedeater said:


> Try a Eye of Round for about 21 hours at about 132 to 134 degrees. Pull it out and finish it off in a hot cast iron skillet.  Will take shoe leather piece of meat and make it fork tender.
> 
> Check out Bearcarver’s step by steps for Sous Vide.  To me SV does best on tough pieces of meat.  A good tender steak to me is better cooked hot and fast to melt the fat and marbling. I’ve also had good luck with other tough pieces such as sirloin tip, top and bottom round, chuck roast, etc.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking this will be my next try (round of something). I've seen several posts of these and including yours they do look good. I will say that as in other threads warming something already cooked I bet the sous vide cant be beat.



Winterrider said:


> For me, pork chops are the ticket SV'd. Normally they are easily dried out. Chicken stays very juicy also.


I prefer thick chops grilled but will try a chop,  but I like your chicken idea. Got any time and temps you use with success.


----------



## xray (Feb 4, 2019)

phathead69 said:


> Ok I need a confidence booster on this sous  vide.
> I've done ribeye, results were fine but I'm not blown away.
> I did a 3lb pork roast with a nice fat cap. No brine. 124F for 24hr. Taste was there and tender. Bag was full of juice. But dry as all get out. Styrofoam has more internal moisture than it did.
> Did a little pork tenderloin in my little MB gas smoker last night and was moist and wonderful.  235 for 2.5 hr.
> ...



Have you tried chicken breasts yet? They come out excellent, no dry white meat at all.

I like using my SV for leaner meats like chicken breast, London broil, Filet mignon...meats that don’t have a lot of fat.

As for ribeye in the SV, I’m not a fan. I don’t like how the fat doesn’t render, it’s too chewy and blubberly for me. I prefer hot and fast on ribeye.

Here’s some ideas:

Chicken 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sous-vide-chicken-piccata-kind-of.261557/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/southwest-chicken-salad-sous-vide.262686/

Beef

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/frozen-london-broil.267027/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sous-vide-filet-migon.260595/


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2019)

Eye of round or brisket pastrami!
Cure both using a dry or wet cure, the eye I usually wet cure cause it needs to be injected with cure.
The brisket I dry cure, either way will work.
Eye of round, smoke to 130 IT, then SV at 132 for 20 hours.
Brisket, smoke to 150 IT, then SV at 155 for 24 hours.
They will blow you away with both flavor & texture.
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 4, 2019)

Both remain juicy @148 about 3hrs


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2019)

phathead69 said:


> I did a 3lb pork roast with a nice fat cap. No brine. 124F for 24hr. Taste was there and tender. Bag was full of juice. But dry as all get out.
> 
> *I don't see any SV recipe that calls for safely cooking pork at 124F....  Where did you get your recipe ???*


*Did you vacuum pack it ??? If so, that could have been the problem...  All the liquid and fat was squeezed out of the meat...*


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 4, 2019)

I cooked a pork loin yesterday at 142/6 then seared very quickly over charcoal chimney with a couple chunks of mesquite wood. Smoky, tender, juicy, and delicious.  I'd go lower next time by a bit just to see if it retained more moisture, but it was already great.

Thick cut pork chops...140/3 or so...really good. seared on screaming hot charcoals, or butter basted in a super hot cast iron.

Chicken breasts - I like 145/2 or 3 depending on thickness.  I've done 140 and the texture was a little too soft. But, it was very moist.  Still very moist at 145.

Like a couple others said...it really shines with lean cuts.  I do a lot of wild game (deer, elk, bear, etc) and it makes a huge difference.

good luck with your SV adventure.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 13, 2019)

Bears Chuck Roast sliced on a bias at 135 was fantastic.  I like to used hickory smoked salt on finished product.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Here is a list of a few items I have tried and had decent sucess with.

Prime Rib
Smoked 165F for 3-4 hours till internal of 130.  Sous Vide for 48 hours at 132F
Perfect.

Pork Tenderloin
Smoked 250F for 2 hours till internal 132F
sousvide for 7 hours.
great!

Pork Picnic
Smoked 4 hours @ 200. Sous Vide at 160 for 12 hours, then 155 for 24 hours.
great!

Lamb chops try 3
marinated over night in buttermilk, sousvide for 3 hours on 132. 
coated with parmesian/breadcrumbs, then seared in olive oil
Great!

Chicken Breast(We do this a lot.....  Ussually have 4-5 bags in the deep freezer at all times)
Injected and a light rub with creole seasonings then frozen.  When ready to eat sousvide for 4-5 hours at 142F
After this I have tried it a lot of ways to finnish and all were good.  Sliced then in a pan with butter.  In the smoker for an hour.  Quick sear on the wood fired grill.
good.

Deer Back Strap
marinated in buttermilk 36 hours.  sousvide for 6 hours at 145F
ok/good.


----------

